# Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Corner Premium Outlets)



## MACActress (Jul 4, 2006)

I went today and here is what was there: 

I *think* Ice Beauty Powder
Some bronzers in special packaging
Standard CCO e/s, + Freshwater, Expensive Pink, and Da Bling
Moxie, Holidazzle, Gigglefest, Roccoco, and other assorted lipsticks
All 4 TLC Sticks from Lady Sol I think, w/e collection they came out with
All of the Tint Toons, Baumy Bronze, and other TLCs
Blue Memory, Sizzlepeach, Flash of Flesh
Pink Pearl, Rich Purple, Polished Ivory, Steel Blue, Blue Brown, Provence, Deck Chair, Old Gold, and maybe a few other pigments. 
All 3 Shimmersoufless
1 Glitter creme (shimmer something?)
Lots of glitters
Some lip palettes, an eye palette, Chromonzome 2 quad
Lots of lip laquers
1 lipglass tasti
Both Catherine Deneuve beauty powders
Random stuff like foundations, bronzers, paint sticks, cheekhues (a lot!) , paints, concealers, mascara, brow sets, etc. 
Some random bags
Some random fragrances
Saucepot & a rose colored glitter liner (in special packaging, bronzey goldish)
Waveline, Brassy, Blue Beep, and another fluidline
Black creme liner? Not sure if I remember the name

And I'm sure there's more, I just can't remember it =P


----------



## clathrop (Jun 12, 2007)

Has anyone been to the Leesburg CCO recently?  I am going next week and I was just wondering if they had anything good.  Thanks!


----------



## clathrop (Jun 20, 2007)

I went to the Leesburg CCO today and I was just in and out very quickly, but here is what I remember.  

About 10 different fluidlines including Haunting, Delphic, Nightfish, New Weed, Lithograph, Blue Peep, Royal Wink.

About 10 different eyeshadows including Aquavert, Sea Myth, Waternymph, Mancatcher, Beauty Sleep.

At least 25 different lipglasses.  I got Of Corset, Bare Fetish and La La Libertine.  They also had Bait, Sex Ray and tons of others.  

They had the Holiday Dress sets - Cool Lips, Viva Glam Lips, Smokey Eyes, Both lipglass sets, shadestick set, and all 4 Lipstick/Lipglass sets.  Also the basic brush set.

They also had the Patternmaker basic brush set.

Some other stuff too, but I couldn't remember everything.  

Good Luck!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow, I live just a little over an hour from Leesburg! I've been to that same CCO before! It's great to know there are other people from the area!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 23, 2007)

any recent visits to leesburg cco? what's their stock looking like?


----------



## AmyHeimo (Aug 26, 2007)

I just got back from the Leesburg CCO and they had great stuff!  Lots of shadows, blushes, lipsticks, glosses, and brushes.  I personally bought:

Barbie Springtime Skipper
Sweetie Cakes Quad
Apripeach Pearlizer
Blurberry Shadestick
Lilacky Powerpoint
Delphic Fluidline
Fast Response Eye Cream (Old Packaging)
236 Brush

Let me know if you want to know if something specific was there and I will do my best to remember!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 30, 2007)

do you remember what blushes were there.. i want some that are perm but would rather them from the cco! TIA!!


----------



## AmyHeimo (Aug 31, 2007)

I can't remember all the blushes, but they had a lot and definitely some from the permanent line.  I recommend you call, they were really nice!  I hope this helps!


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 13, 2007)

i got a chance to have a short visit over the weekend.  there didn't seem to be anything new except the balloonancy beauty powders =( yeh quite a few prem blushes taupe, format, and a few other matte/sheertone blushes. lots of lipsticks and glosses.  a few shade sticks, airmist blushes, a couple good e/s (hepcat, soba, etc.) yeh nothing new, but a decent selection.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 26, 2007)

I just got back from the Leesburg location I'm going to check out the one at Potomac Mills tomorrow. They had a fair amount of products, liners, eyeshadows, some foundation, lipglass, lipstick, makeup remover, etc. The problem I had was that even though they had a lot of products the variety of colors was quite lacking. I think it's worth a trip if you are in the area but I live in the Alexandria/Springfield area so it was a little over an hour to get out there (including traffic) and I doubt I'd ever make another special trip unless I knew for sure that they had something I really wanted/needed. 

I ended up purchasing 9 shadows coming to about $93 including tax. So the price is right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shadows:
Aquavert
Beauty Sleep
Claire De Lune
Felt Blue
French Grey
Innuendo
Mancatcher
Purple Shower
Rondelle

They also had Springtime Skipper and a few other shadows that I can't recall. Sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I also forgot to mention that one of the employees was so rude! She kept slamming down my eye shadows when she realized her machine wasn't working. I nearly told her off I was so mad!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Oct 10, 2007)

So my boyfriend had an appointment out in Leesburg today so we stopped by the Outlets. Pretty much had all of the same stuff I had mentioned before but I found some piggies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blue Brown, Fairylite, Golden Olive, Helium and Viz-A-Violet. They were $13.75 each, it total (including tax) it all came up to $72.19. So not bad, the staff was much friendlier this time but I still wouldn't make a trip out there for no reason.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks so much for your post. I've been to this location about twice, and for me it's just so far. I might as well go to Hagerstown, Queenstown, Potomac Mills, or Arundel Mills. I prefer a straight shot off the highway. I don't like too many twists, turns or tolls.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 21, 2007)

My bf had another appointment yesterday so we stopped by the outlets. Here's what I walked away with: 

Eyeshadows: - $10.00 each
- Barbie Loves MAC Beauty Burst
- Contrast
- Endless Love
- Fade
- Hepcat
- Rule
- Saddle
- Swiss Chocolate
- Wedge
- Yogurt
Fluidline in Royal Wink - $10.25
Shadestick in Penny - $11.25
Barbie Loves MAC Beauty Powder in Pearl Sunshine - $15.50
MAC Pro Glitter in Red - $10.00

including tax I ended up paying $154.35

Other things I can remember were tons of l/g and l/s including a Viva Glam l/s - I didn't think to look at which one it was but I thought it was odd for them to have Viva Glam at all. No Barbie Loves MAC l/g or l/s - as far as I could tell. They always have a ton of lip items and I tend to not take much time looking through them. They did have quite a few BLOVESM e/s including Beauty Burst, Whistle and Moth Brown. They had a few beauty powders, quite a lot of different types of foundation and concealers. A few liquid, glitter and fluid liners. A couple of quads and a bunch more shadows. I was definitely much happier with my experience this time. Lots of stuff to choose from and the staff was pretty helpful.


----------



## anlrmaijois (May 19, 2008)

*Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

Hi!  

This is my first post on Specktra, but I have been lurking awhile.  I thought I would share what my CCO had today as I was super excited about my finds.

*Heatherette Trio 2 $22.50 (Could not believe they had this already)
*Fleshpot
*Tons of other lipsticks
*10 slimshines including Bare and Kissable
*8+ blushes (Sunbasque, Margin, Afterdusk, Otherwordly, Dollymix, Trace Gold are the ones I remember).
* Sweetie Cakes Quad
* 3 of the Holiday Palettes (Cool Eyes, Smokey Eyes, Metallic Eyes)
* All of the holiday lip sets
* Cool Holiday Pigment Set
* 5 Tendertones
* 10+ eyeshadows including woodwinked, romping, knight devine, coppering, a couple from Strange Hybrid, passionate
* 4 Cream Blushes
* Shadesticks including Corn and Bei-ing
*Lots of Skincare
*Lots of foundations & Concealors
* Brushes Galore including the 187, 188, 150, 129, 109, 224, 239, 168

There was a lot more, but that is pretty much what I can remeber off the top of my head.  If you ask me about something specific I might be able to tell you if I remember that as well.  Anyways, I thought I would share.  I'll definately be posting more now.


----------



## elmo1026 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

OMG,

I wished I could go to a CCO. How much were the eyeshadow?


----------



## anlrmaijois (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

The Heatherette Trio was $22.50
Regular eyeshadows $10.00

CCO are great when the have things you are looking for.  Most times I leave disappointed, but this was a great trip.  Too bad I couldn't buy as much as I would have liked, because I want so much from the new collections that are releasing soon.


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

It sounds as if they have quite a bit of stuff. I've been out there, but it's quite far and now with the price of gas I have limited myself to the CCO's in MD.


----------



## Care (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

that sounds tempting, I'm taking I-95 tomorrow down to NC, Maybe I should stop by, I'm aching for a Corn SS


----------



## jomar_makeup (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

I remember going there a couple days after Fafi was relased and they already had Fafi stuff.


----------



## lexfunk (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

Oh my gosh, this is so exciting!  What is the name of the store?


----------



## Care (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_that sounds tempting, I'm taking I-95 tomorrow down to NC, Maybe I should stop by, I'm aching for a Corn SS_

 
I indulged on my drive

picked up 2 corn's and a beige-ing and woodwinked e/s

they had a great selection!  i think I saw a dress camp l/s too but i could be wrong


----------



## anlrmaijois (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lexfunk* 

 
_Oh my gosh, this is so exciting! What is the name of the store?_

 
The name of the store is The Cosmetic Company Outlet at Leesburg Premium Outlets.


----------



## anlrmaijois (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_I indulged on my drive

picked up 2 corn's and a beige-ing and woodwinked e/s

they had a great selection! i think I saw a dress camp l/s too but i could be wrong_

 
Very cool.  I'm glad you got your corn shadesticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Was the lipstick in zebra packaging?  If it was that was definately Too Fab lipstick from dresscamp.  That would be so crazy that it was there considering the sheer demand of that collection, and then to be discounted...wow.


----------



## plexivixen (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

I picked up Romping and Knight Divine yesterday. I didn't see Too Fab, I highly doubt it was there. I think they saw the one with the animal print from an older collection. I don't remember the name, but it was a while back. The Leesburg outlets are pretty impressive.


----------



## anlrmaijois (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *plexivixen* 

 
_I picked up Romping and Knight Divine yesterday. I didn't see Too Fab, I highly doubt it was there. I think they saw the one with the animal print from an older collection. I don't remember the name, but it was a while back. The Leesburg outlets are pretty impressive._

 
I know which collection you are talking about its an orangey-gold zebra like print right?  I have Too Fab and it definately stands out with the bright white and black packaging and the gold star.

Leesburg Outlets are very nice.  One of the better outlet malls on the east coast.  It amazes me the difference between Leesburg CCO and Potomac Mills CCO.  Potomac Mills has no where near as many items as Leesburg.  I really wonder how they decide which items go where.


----------



## Care (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

it definatly was an animal print (i'm not too into lip stuff so i didn't check it out)  i think it was zebra but i'm not too sure, sorry i didn't get a closer look for you


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *plexivixen* 

 
_ I think they saw the one with the animal print from an older collection. I don't remember the name, but it was a while back._

 
You guys are talking about the lipsticks from the Raquel Welch Collection from 2006 i believe! I have one of them & its a black casing with a coppery or almost gold like zebra coloured design!


----------



## plexivixen (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

It must have been the Raquel Welch Collection. I also have Too Fab, but I've yet to try it on at all.

Leesburg is awesome. Hagerstown Outlets are pretty nice too. I have yet to check out Potomac Mills. If it is anything like Arundel Mills, its probably not too impressive.


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

Where are the brushes? I went to this CCO and I could NOT find the brushes! :'(


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

Thanks everyone who still keeps this thread going! It has been 4 years since I last visited this CCO and the MAC collection was pretty lousy then so I'm so happy imagining how decent it must be now! I see a trip in the near future back to Leesburg!


----------



## crystalado (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_Where are the brushes? I went to this CCO and I could NOT find the brushes! :'(_

 

I went there about 3 weeks ago and was about to leave when I saw the brushes under the checkout counter! They keep all the brushes they sell in the glass case and you have to ask to see them!


----------



## ooshkey (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *plexivixen* 

 
_It must have been the Raquel Welch Collection. I also have Too Fab, but I've yet to try it on at all.

Leesburg is awesome. Hagerstown Outlets are pretty nice too. I have yet to check out Potomac Mills. If it is anything like Arundel Mills, its probably not too impressive._

 

I went to the CCO in Potamac Mills last month and I would have to say that it's not as stocked as this one.


----------



## Reslnt1 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

X Rocks blush from Neo Sci-Fi, 
Constructivist, Indianwood. Mosscape, Greenstroke, Artifact Paintpots
Many of the Matte2 shadows


----------



## anlrmaijois (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

I just went again today, and wanted to give an updated list of what they had...

Lots of Matte2 eyeshadows including Newly Minted, Fig. 1
Moonbathe Blushes Afterdusk & Otherworldy
Emote Blush
Margin, Dollymix, Taupe, and other blushes
MSF's (Shimpange, Lightscapade, Deeper Dark)
Heatherette Lipsticks (Lollipop Loving, Hollywood Nights)
All the Permanent Paint Pots except Painterly
Cash Flow Paint Pot
Fafi Verve-acious Shimmer Powder
Novel Twist Eyeshadow Palletes
Lots of Brushes including 187,239,109,150
Lots of Slimshines
All the Kohl Power Eyeliners (which are currently being repromoted)
Blue Pop/Funk Heatherette Liner
Face Product (Wipes, Moisturizers, Microfine Refinisher, Fix +, Prep & Prime)

Hope that helps someone...happy shopping!


----------



## Cachica (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anlrmaijois* 

 
_I just went again today, and wanted to give an updated list of what they had...

Lots of Matte2 eyeshadows including Newly Minted, Fig. 1
Moonbathe Blushes Afterdusk & Otherworldy
Emote Blush
Margin, Dollymix, Taupe, and other blushes
MSF's (Shimpange, Lightscapade, Deeper Dark)
Heatherette Lipsticks (Lollipop Loving, Hollywood Nights)
All the Permanent Paint Pots except Painterly
Cash Flow Paint Pot
Fafi Verve-acious Shimmer Powder
Novel Twist Eyeshadow Palletes
Lots of Brushes including 187,239,109,150
Lots of Slimshines
All the Kohl Power Eyeliners (which are currently being repromoted)
Blue Pop/Funk Heatherette Liner
Face Product (Wipes, Moisturizers, Microfine Refinisher, Fix +, Prep & Prime)

Hope that helps someone...happy shopping!_

 
OMG, I'm about to die here! I NEED Lightscapade... But what to do...? 

Jealous??? Nahh... 

I hate not being close to a CCO.


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

Thank u!! I just found out that my parents live 30 min away from this CCO, so I'm sending my mom to CP for me! hehe.


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Leesburg, VA CCO (Leesburg Premium Outlets)*

Ok so as an update, they did go for me, and I got:

2 Lightscapade MSF
Newly Minted, Tete a Tint, Signed Sealed, Graphology Matte 2 shadows
Lollipop Lovin lipstick

Apparently the cash flow paint pot was out by then, I didn't ask about the others. 

I love this though, getting things that are going for $50 on eBay for less than $20, and things that are totally still on the shelves at the MAC counter! How does this whole system work? Why does MAC send their stuff so quickly? Oh well, I love it! 

HTH!


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm going tomorrow! I'll definitely get some brushes, lol.


----------



## Flaminbird (Aug 23, 2008)

I was there last weekend and at the Potomac Mills one too. Like the other poster said....the potomac mills one wasnt as stocked as the one in Leesburg. I will be going again next weekend to get some things for myself and a fellow spectra member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 24, 2008)

-Lightscapade MSF- only one left!
-Gold Spill msf
-NW5 select sheer
-Dollymix
-Tenderling
-Pinch o' Peach
-Gingerly
-sunbasque
-183
-185
-168
-187
-188
-royal assets face brushes
-royal assets eye brushes
-all the royal assets palettes
-Heatherette trio one
-1n lipstick
-4n lipstick
-hue lipstick
-utter pervette lipstick
-Hollywood nights
-Sock hop 
-angel cream plushglass
-zoom lash
-Sea Me
-A white shadestick, there were a bunch of them but NOT sharskin
-a bunch of paints, including base light
-A bunch of fluidlines, inc. blacktrack
-3 clear lipglasses in a set
-Lusterglass holiday set
-4 or so highlighting loose powder
-piggies in Dark Soul, Helium, the pink one from heatherette, Naked, Provence, Violet
-3 ccb's 
-wipes
-fix+
-green gel cleaner
-2 different squeeze tubes of lip conditioner
-shush tendertone
-tender baby tendertone
-pucker tendertone
-there was a purple tendertone from last year, I don't remember the name
-and there was a honey-like colored one from last year
-the Heatherette lipstick, the same color as Sock Hop (lollipop loving, I believe)
-3d gloss in "in 3d"
-Some darker SFF's, I think the lightest was a NC40 or NW 40
-Medium, medium dark and dark loose blot's
-a couple of scuplt and shape duo's


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 24, 2008)

ALSO!!! (my favorite) they had the 180 brush! I got it, though, and there may not be any left.

I just had $40 with me and I only had enough for the 180 brush but I also wanted to get Tenderling blush. The lady let me use her discount for the blush so I got it for $6! I was sooo happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They re-did the layout from when I was there last (or at least what I remember) where before the lippies were on that table thing but now they're in the rack thing in the middle. There were a TON of 188 and 187 brushes in the drawer which I saw, and I think there were a few 182's but I'm not 100% sure. Also I saw some more small royal asset bags (I think they're the lippies, not sure) and a bunch of nail polishes on the checkout desk. 

Also under the wall organizer, there was a traincase I think. I'm not sure but it looked like a traincase to me, it was hard to see, lol. Then also there were a ton of little bags and I was going to get a lilac mini softsac bag but I didn't get it, then there were a bunch of hard leather bags and a big logo softsag bag. Oh and there was definitely a powder, one of those with the circles on the actual product. I have no idea what this is called or what collection it was from but it's a bronzy color. Also I saw a Fafi compact there.


----------



## Flaminbird (Aug 24, 2008)

Are you saying there were only those piggies there that you have listed?? When I was there last sunday there were at least 20. I just need to know because if so I will go to the potomac mills one.


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 24, 2008)

No, there were definitely many more, there was a red one I remember but I don't know the name of it. There were probably around 20 but I'm not sure their names. There was also Kischmas or however that's spelled. I also looked for Vanilla pigment but I didn't see it. It could have been there, but those are the ones I definitely remember.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Aug 25, 2008)

will they put stuff on hold if you call? if so, for how long? I won't be able to go until Saturday. Thanks

ETA: I called & they put the heatherette trio on hold for me. & they are sold out of the 180 brushes


----------



## Flaminbird (Aug 26, 2008)

Speaking of Potomac Mills when I went I walked from one end to the other looking for clothes and really couldn't find much that interested me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Forever 21 is so junky now. When that store first came out in PA at least everything was sorted exactly by colors....now it's just a junk pile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think Potomac Mills as a mall is pretty run down. I'm missing my PA mall that is near and dear to my heart....the mall of all malls...King of Prussia! Also Exton Mall which was close to where I lived.

Did anyone happened to notice if they had Bang on Blue e/s there? I recall seeing a couple blues but I dont remember which one. I almost feel like I should just go after work tomorrow I'll have more money by Friday and I need to look for some stuff for a friend and she also gets paid Friday


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm going to this CCO when I visit my parents for the Thanksgiving holiday. Thanks for the heads up everyone!


----------



## afgpak11 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi! I'm new here and just recently started using MAC. I'm crossing over from Bare Escentuals. So far I only have NC35 Studio Fix compact, Dollymix sheertone blush, and Viva La Glam VI lipglass. Would it be a smart idea for me to head to this CCO to grow my collection? HOw much money am I looking at saving if I go to CCO instead of the local Nordie's counter? I live in Sterling so Leesburg isn't very far at all...


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Sep 28, 2008)

I travel there at least once a month (I'm in the dumfries area) This outlet has alot more to offer than the potomac mills CCO. Last time I went, about 3 weeks ago they had fafi iridescent powder, heatherette trio 1, l/s, & l/g, moonbathe, neo sci-fi bronzers, 3d l/g, all the paintpots, 20 pigments & a crap load of other goodies! If you do go can you please give me an update, I'm hoping to go this weekend, but if they have the same stuff I won't waste my time & gas. TIA


----------



## afgpak11 (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoshopaholicxo* 

 
_I travel there at least once a month (I'm in the dumfries area) This outlet has alot more to offer than the potomac mills CCO. Last time I went, about 3 weeks ago they had fafi iridescent powder, heatherette trio 1, l/s, & l/g, moonbathe, neo sci-fi bronzers, 3d l/g, all the paintpots, 20 pigments & a crap load of other goodies! If you do go can you please give me an update, I'm hoping to go this weekend, but if they have the same stuff I won't waste my time & gas. TIA_

 
I actually plan on going tomorrow. Since I'm new to MAC though I'd never remember what all they have. Would it look weird if I had a notebook out? Ha ha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'll just type the stuff into my cell phone so I can remember for you. Anything in particular you're looking for?


----------



## l1onqueen (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *afgpak11* 

 
_I actually plan on going tomorrow. Since I'm new to MAC though I'd never remember what all they have. Would it look weird if I had a notebook out? Ha ha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'll just type the stuff into my cell phone so I can remember for you. Anything in particular you're looking for?_

 
LOl, I got weird looks when I pulled out a notebook on my first CCO trip.  Now I just put it all in my cell! Please let us know what you find.  I plan to make a trip out there this weekend myself!


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *afgpak11* 

 
_I actually plan on going tomorrow. Since I'm new to MAC though I'd never remember what all they have. Would it look weird if I had a notebook out? Ha ha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'll just type the stuff into my cell phone so I can remember for you. Anything in particular you're looking for?_

 
I'm looking for the mcqueen collection (paint pots: electrosky, pharaoh, & the other one) & heatherette alpha girl beauty powder, & any quads. Thanks!! hopefully they will have it & I can call to put the items on hold until saturday.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Oct 4, 2008)

Went today!! They had:
Both Fafi Quads
Both Fafi Blushes
Both Heatherette Trios
Naughty Nauticals Stowaway Quad
4 Holiday Quads/Palettes
Bronzescape & Sunpower Solar Bits
All Metal Whatever Highlighters from Colourforms
3 Mineralized Eyeshadow Duos
All Paint Pots (No McQueen & Fafi)
Fafi, Colourforms, Heatherette Lippies
15 Pigments
Neo Sci Fi Bronzers
180, 187, 188 + 10 or more brushes

That's all I can remember!


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Oct 4, 2008)

Anyone kind enough to cp me?


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoshopaholicxo* 

 
_Went today!! They had:
Both Fafi Quads
Both Fafi Blushes
Both Heatherette Trios
Naughty Nauticals Stowaway Quad
4 Holiday Quads/Palettes
Bronzescape & Sunpower Solar Bits
All Metal Whatever Highlighters from Colourforms
3 Mineralized Eyeshadow Duos
All Paint Pots (No McQueen & Fafi)
Fafi, Colourforms, Heatherette Lippies
15 Pigments
Neo Sci Fi Bronzers
180, 187, 188 + 10 or more brushes

That's all I can remember!_

 
Thanks! Do you remember if they had Dollymix blush?


----------



## afgpak11 (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimerbijoux* 

 
_Thanks! Do you remember if they had Dollymix blush?_

 
When I went I don't recall seeing Dollymix but I am going again today so I will check. This time I WILL have a notebook with me so I will try to write down specifics as far as paint pots and pigments go.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Oct 5, 2008)

I looked through all the blushes & unfortunately they didn't. sry.


----------



## afgpak11 (Oct 5, 2008)

Alright, just went today. Even though they looked at me funny for spending so much time going through and writing down names...they didn't say anything. So, here are the eyecolors they have:

*PIGMENTS*
Sweet Sienna
Night Light
Pink Pearl
Helium
Reflects Antique Gold
Reflects Blackened Red
Smoke Signal
Off the Radar
Azreal Blue
Copperized
Provence
Accent Red
Gold Stroke
Steel Blue
Cocomotion
Rushmetal
Golden Lemon
Revved-Up
Mauvement
Jardin Aires
Silver Fog

*EYESHADOWS*
Floral Fantasy
Newly Minted
Rose Blanc
Velvet Moss
Shore Leave
Passionate
Claire De Lune
Purple Shower
Signed, Sealed
Tete-a-tint
Femme Noir
Fertile
Fig 1
Brown Script
Earthly Riches
Family Silver

They also had about 16 liquilast liners, a handful of paints, tons of liner pencils, Gold Spill and Warmed MSF along with the MSF Naturals, some irridescent powders, tons of blushes (no Dollymix, sorry), lots of lipsticks, lipglasses, etc. 

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Miz Pina (Oct 13, 2008)

A big haul for me last weekend from this CCO...

light flush msf
gold spill msf

stylistics lipglass tastemaker
stylistics sheerspark pressed powder fashionette – I just wanted this for the compact but I’ll give the color a try…

rushmetal & mauvement pigments

eye liners (mostly for back-ups): antiquity, black karat, engraved, prunella, orpheus

brushes: 211, 217, 219, 242 (there was also the 209 & 136 available)

I believe everything else mentioned above was still there. I'm impressed by how much everyone can remember!

eta: They also had the MAC brush roll and several mu bags.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 13, 2008)

How long has that store been around the outlets?


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 10, 2008)

So my mom and sister were at the outlets today and I had them look up some things for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of what I asked about, they had:

-Warmed MSF
-Light Flush MSF
-Gold Spill MSF
-Hollywood Nights l/s (Heatherette)
-Lollipop Lovin l/s (Heatherette - these were the only 2 h'ette l/s)
-Heatherette Quads
-Fafi 1 & 2 Quads
-Fafi blushes (both)
-Flash n Dash l/s (Fafi)
-Utterly Frivolous l/s (Fafi)
-Blast O Blue (C-shock)
-Claire de Lune e/s (Moonbathe)
-Eclipse l/s (Moonbathe)
-Ahoy There l/s (Naughty Nauticals)
-Roleplay l/s (Racquel Welch)
-Sculpt n Shape powders
-Tons of lip liners incl Sublime Culture, Portside and Enriched Red

And of course tons more that I couldn't get her to list over the phone. Basically a lot of sweet stuff! HTH!


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry dupe post!


----------



## Miz Pina (Nov 22, 2008)

Stopped in earlier today & they still had most of what xoshopaholicxo, abbyquack & afgpak11 posted earlier minus a few pigments & eyeshadows. 

they also had:
2 trip 5 palettes & the stowaway quad is still hanging around. 
Formal Black Cool Eyes, Lip Palettes.
Royal Assets. Many of the fafi accessories: mu bag, tote &  dolls.
Just about all the full size brushes as well as the stylistics couture brushes and the travel brush sets. 
Paints: flammable, shimma, graphito, chartru, deep shadow, artjam, etc.
Shadesticks: blurberry, crimsonaire, royal hue, shimmersand, gentle lentil, fresh cement and maybe 2-3 more
And several shelves full of blushes, powders, lip & skincare products.

The Prime outlets will be opening for the night after Thanksgiving and I think they will be having a very early special at the CCO. Something like 10% off until 6a.

I picked up another spare 180 brush (I can't help myself!), a basic travel brush set & 2 pigments.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 22, 2008)

where is this CCO located?


----------



## Miz Pina (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_where is this CCO located?_

 
Hi Tami,

It is store 825 on this map of the Leesburg Corner Premium Outlets: http://www.premiumoutlets.com/pdfs/Leesburg.pdf

It's a hike but I would definitely stop in there sometime. It has so much more than the one in Potomac Mills.

P.


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Miz Pina! I wish I lived closer b/c I would LOVE to be there right now! You listed so many good things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't wait to go there when I'm out that way for Christmas.


----------



## Flaminbird (Nov 26, 2008)

I just called the CCO and she said they are opening up at 12 midnight Friday and will have the sale you talked about until 6 like you said. I told the nice lady that answered the phones I felt sorry for her having to be at work that ungodly hour!! She said they were getting new stuff in too!


----------



## Miz Pina (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for verifying that Flaminbird! I wasn't 100% positive.

New stuff, too?! Oh, I wish I wasn't going to be over in Fredericksburg this weekend or I might have made the trip again to see what's new. There's a few quads & palettes I keep hoping to find but they must be all gone by now. Still kicking myself for passing them over when I saw them this summer in Williamsburg.


----------



## Care (Nov 28, 2008)

anyone know what time they're open until on sunday?


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 1, 2008)

Did anyone go on BF??


----------



## Care (Dec 4, 2008)

I went the sunday after blackfriday and they had a ton of stuff

most of everything mentioned above, a ton of mac brushes (including the 190)
all 3 fafi dolls
both heatherette trios
all the richmetal hiliters

i'm drawing a blank right now, but this one seems to always be worth the trip


----------



## chaffsters33 (Dec 7, 2008)

I went to the CCO today and it had a good selection of MAC. It was a really good experience because usually the salespeople are kind of mean. There were a couple of new people there today and they were really nice and helpful.
They had:
warmed and goldspill MSF
One of the fafi blushes
both fafi quads
both heatherette trio's although there was only one left left of trio 1
perky and rollickin paint pots along with a couple of others
A lot of face foundationy type stuff
a bunch of paints, liquidlast liners, and shadesticks
A fairly small assortment of fluidlines, indlucing brassy, uppity, macrviolet, blue peep and delphic
The Stowaways quad (which is very pretty!)
Time and space eyeshadow from Neo-Sci Fi
A bunch of matte2 eyeshadows 
A lot of pigments! azreal blue, gilded green, provence, jardin airs, accent red, smoke signals, rush metal, off the radar, mauvement, pink pearl, copperized and a bunch of others! There were two containers of them! I was quite excited.
The Finery lip sets
The softsparkle pencil set from last year
a lot of the Fafi lipsticks
Hollywood nights and lollipop loving
one of the Raquel Welch lipsticks 
a bunch of lip pencils and lipglass liners
and...DRUM ROLL PLEASE!
GLAMOUR OD DAZZLEGLASS!!!!! i was really excited about this! they had the money honey tester out but they didnt have any left :[


----------



## l1onqueen (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chaffsters33* 

 
_I went to the CCO today and it had a good selection of MAC. It was a really good experience because usually the salespeople are kind of mean. There were a couple of new people there today and they were really nice and helpful.
They had:
warmed and goldspill MSF
One of the fafi blushes
both fafi quads
both heatherette trio's although there was only one left left of trio 1
perky and rollickin paint pots along with a couple of others
A lot of face foundationy type stuff
a bunch of paints, liquidlast liners, and shadesticks
A fairly small assortment of fluidlines, indlucing brassy, uppity, macrviolet, blue peep and delphic
The Stowaways quad (which is very pretty!)
Time and space eyeshadow from Neo-Sci Fi
A bunch of matte2 eyeshadows 
A lot of pigments! azreal blue, gilded green, provence, jardin airs, accent red, smoke signals, rush metal, off the radar, mauvement, pink pearl, copperized and a bunch of others! There were two containers of them! I was quite excited.
The Finery lip sets
The softsparkle pencil set from last year
a lot of the Fafi lipsticks
Hollywood nights and lollipop loving
one of the Raquel Welch lipsticks 
a bunch of lip pencils and lipglass liners
and...DRUM ROLL PLEASE!
*GLAMOUR OD DAZZLEGLASS!!!!! i was really excited about this! they had the money honey tester out but they didnt have any left* :[_

 
What?! I was there Saturday and didnt see that! But I did get the last 109 brush.


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 23, 2008)

Alright so I was here today, and this is what I can remember from the top of my head. They had a good amount of stuff! Sorry if I am really bad at remembering names of things...

-Colour Forms Warm & Cool Eye Palettes
-Colour Forms Lip Palettes (a yellow one and a blue one i think)
-Heatherette Trio (purple)
-Fafi Quads
-Stowaways Quad 
-Tons of Liquidlast Liners (pretty much every color, incl. Visionaire)
-Fluidlines (Uppity, Brassy, Blue Peep, Frostlite, a smokey black color, and a couple more)
-Delft, Rollickin and Quite Natural Paint Pots
-Paints in Canton Candy, Base Light, Artjam, Stilife, Flammable and a bunch of others (no Bare Canvas)
-Shadesticks in Beiging, Shimmersand, and a few other colors (had a Sharkskin tester but none avail. No Corn either).
-Lipsticks in 3n, 4n, Electro (orange from Neo Sci Fi), Gel, Fafi Colors
-Mattenes (a Tomato Red, Hot Pink)
-Slimshines in different colors
-Eyeshadows in Claire de Lune, Purple Shower, Velvet Moss, Post Haste, Passionate, Blanc Type, Handwritten, Shore Leave, Time & Space.
-Tons of Piggies 
-Solarbits in two colors (can't recall the names)
-Balloonacy beauty powders
-Iridescent Pressed Powders in Belightful and Star (i think that's the name)
-Sculpt & Shape Powders in 4 shades
-Stick Foundation in many shades
-Hyperreal and Satinfinish in multiple shades
-Prep + Prime Illuminate Face Primer
-Glitter Eye Liners
-MSFS Warmed and Lightflush
-MSFN/MSF Duo in Medium (one matte side, one highlight side)
-A couple of older palettes, one in black packaging with both lip colors and shadows, and the one with the yarn design on the packaging
-Prep+Prime Lip
-Strobe Cream
-Green Gel Cleanser
-A bunch of skin care items, no fix+
-Brushes 174, 225, 129, etc. - There were quite a few brushes
-Colour Forms brush sets (Red and Purple)
-Brow Set
-Brow Shader Duos
-Brow Wax 
-Mascaras Zoom Lash, Pro Longlash and Colored Mascara
-Bronzing Powder in Refined Golden and Refined Deeper Bronze
-3 Stylistics Lipsticks
-Emote Blush
-Harmony Blush
-Blossoming Cream Blush
-Richmetal Highlighters
-2 CCBs (Improper Copper was one of them)
-MSFN in Medium Natural
-Bronzing Liquid from Lure (06 I think)
-Spray on Blush in 2 shades
-Lip Stains (none from Ungaro though, just older ones)
-Lip Micro refinisher Prep+Prime from Future Earth
-A couple Lip Conditioners
-Heirlooms Brush set
-Heirlooms Lipstick Sets (all of them)
-Antiquitease Cool and Smokey Palettes
-Antiquitease Lip Palettes


----------



## chaffsters33 (Jan 18, 2009)

Has anyone gone recently?


----------



## coquetayloca (Feb 16, 2009)

I was just at the leesburg CCO a couple days ago.  There was a bunch of stuff, but of course I was with my son... so I couldnt really look around.  I went to see if they had brushes and I didnt see any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am probably going to go back later today.


----------



## Liya2007 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coquetayloca* 

 
_I was just at the leesburg CCO a couple days ago. There was a bunch of stuff, but of course I was with my son... so I couldnt really look around. I went to see if they had brushes and I didnt see any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am probably going to go back later today._

 
Did you go again? I'm planing on going this week ... I'll try my best to remember everything for you guys ... but with my memory i don't think this is a good thing ... am i going to look like afool if i take a paper and pen with me?!!


----------



## coquetayloca (Feb 18, 2009)

I did go.  I was looking for mainly brushes and the ones that caught my eye were the 224 and 213 which I bought both.  They also had the 188, but I wanted the 187.  There was a set of 3 lip stuff which had beaux in it and i think i remember seeing some heathette (sp?) stuff.  There were some eye shadows, pigments, paint pots, etc...  There wasnt fix+, but there was something else, moisture something I think.  I am not too familiar with all the stuff, so I hope this helps some.


----------



## TamiChoi (Feb 19, 2009)

plmk if you guys happen to see the heatherette trios!


----------



## coquetayloca (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_plmk if you guys happen to see the heatherette trios! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm about to go when my hubby gets home... I have been really bad lately tho.  Too much money spent on MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.  I will make note of the Heatherette stuff.  Its a bit dangerous that I live so close to there.


----------



## alexheartsmac (Feb 19, 2009)

i am going not this weekend but next and i will see whats there


----------



## coquetayloca (Feb 20, 2009)

Just got back... I didn't write anything down, but this is what I remember

Studio Sculpt NC37, NC35 and lighter shades
Lash Prep & Prime
Heatherette Trio 2
Paint Pots - Quite Natural, Delft and another blue one
Expensive Pink e/s
a matte green e/s
some fafi(sp) quads
fix moisture (?)
Brushes - 224, 188


Thats all I remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Liya2007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi
I went today to this CCO, it was freezing cold … 
Pigments: Silver Ring, Mauvement, Gilded Green, Copperized, Pink Pearl, Sweet Sienna, Tea Time, Gold Stroke, Accent Red, Steel Blue, Off the radar, Smoke Signal, Provence … all about 16 pigment but this the all I can remember.
Shade Sticks: Mango Mix, Cements? Beigeing, Shimmersand, a purple one and 2 more …
Blushes: Taupe & Trance Gold
Fafi bot eye shadow palette
Heatherete one palette 
A lot of paints but didn’t check them out
Warmed and light flush MSF
Brush Roll bag, some fafi bags
Two of the accent/Sculpt duos, Foundations
Hubby was with me so it was a quick visit, I'm planing to go again in about two to three weeks, I'll update then
Sorry I can barely type I’m falling asleep


----------



## coquetayloca (Feb 26, 2009)

I was there a couple days and there were a bunch of brushes!  Lots more face brushes than anythign else... but I saw the 217, 222, 224, 242, 239(maybe?), 213


----------



## IslandLover (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi!

Has anyone been back here recently? Do they still have Warmed MSF? It's over an hour drive for me but I would do it just for the MSF.

Thanks!


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm going tomorrow! I'll try to remember what they have!


----------



## IslandLover (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks _TamiChoi_

I might go this Sunday so let me know


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 10, 2009)

So I basically saw everything that was listed above, except the Heatherette Trio 2 was left, 2 fafi quads and fafi dolls, they had the bronzers in refined gold and golden, all the listed pigments, I saw the 188 brush, both heirloom's collection brushes and bags, colour forms powder blushes in play around pink and sun centred, and that's all I could remember for right now. I can't remember the MSFs, but I saw a lot of them >_< Sorry! I should go back within a week or so and try to write them down this time. I was just more focused on the lipgelees and lipglasses lol.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 10, 2009)

i wish i wasn't so far away from that one! i gotta go to the crappy one at Potomac Mills


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 17, 2009)

anyone been recently? MSFs?


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello lovelies, my mother went to this CCO today and told me what was there over the phone (lol) b/c I don't live there. This is just a bit of what they had:
Tempting Quad
Shadowy Lady Quad
Warmed MSF
Light Flush MSF
MSF Natural/Shimmer duos
Lightsweep/Shadester Sculpt & Shape duo
Heatherette trio 2
Bronze CCB
Delft PP
Quite Natural PP
Holiday 08 Eye Palettes
Hot Contrast MES
Sea and Sky MES
(a few more recent MES)

Pigments:
Tea Time
Mauvement
Smoke Signals
Accent Red
Provence
Off the Radar
Steel Blue
Pink Pearl
Cocomotion
...lots more!

180
183
185
A bunch of Starflash colors (go, bold & brazen, talent pool, mink & sable, dreammaker, grand entrance, etc)
Velvet Moss e/s
Neo Sci-Fi (femme fi, magnetic fields, time & space, evening aura, expensive pink)
Cool Heat eyeshadows (warm chill, gulf stream, etc)
Solar Bits 2-3 colors
Lollipop Lovin (Heatherette)

HTH! I am sure there was a lot more, but she obviously didn't want to spend all day listing it off over the phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The things mothers do for us!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 23, 2009)

^wow! anyone willing to do a CP? lol i live in VA but not close enough to this CCO


----------



## coquetayloca (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^wow! anyone willing to do a CP? lol i live in VA but not close enough to this CCO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got the Delft for ya... I'm about to PM you.  Some eye brushes that I remember are:

217
222
242
211
225


----------



## MissResha (Mar 23, 2009)

sweet! do you know/remember how much the 242 is going for? i love that brush, i def. need a second one.


----------



## saadia77 (Apr 8, 2009)

Has anyone been recently? I really want to go this weekend but not sure what they have, too long of a drive for nothing!


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saadia77* 

 
_Has anyone been recently? I really want to go this weekend but not sure what they have, too long of a drive for nothing!_

 
I went Sunday & they had pretty much the same as above. I remember 3 of the holiday palettes, Trace gold blush, 2 Mineralized blush (gentle & another), i only saw one paint pot, I didn't see any cult of cherry quads, but everything else is the same. I was disappointed. I haven't been in months & they had the same stuff & the new stuff didn't interest me:[


----------



## saadia77 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you so much!!! I am going to go tomorrow! Yay!!!


----------



## Miz Pina (Apr 17, 2009)

I was in the area (sort of) and stopped in last Tuesday night. Here's an updated list of what I noted that were on the shelves. 

MES
- Earthly Riches
- Love Connection
- Trio – I can’t remember which one
- Hot Contrast
- Polar Opposites

Eye Shadow
- Dreammaker
- Velvet Moss
- Talent Pool
- Go
- Bold & Brazen
- All of the Neo-Sci-Fi
- Passionate
- Shore Leave
- Cool Heat
- Gulfstream
- Blue Flame
- Warm Chill
- Submarine
- and a few others

Several of the Eye Shadow Suites

Quads
- Fafi 1 & 2
- Heatherette 2
- Shadowy Lady
- Tempting
- Trip Sultry Eyes & Lips Palette
- Authentics Face Palette
- 2008 Holiday Palettes

Pigments
- Mauvement
- Steel Blue
- Pink Pearl
- Reflects Blackened Red (I think?)
- Rushmetal
- Smoke Signals
- Tea Time
- Cocomotion
- Copperized
- Accent Red
- I didn’t see Sweet Sienna as previously listed but there were a few more I can’t remember

Paints
- Base light
- Bamboom
- Magrittes
- Pixel
- Graphito
- Flammable
- Chartu
- Canton Candy
- 1 more… maybe it was Shimma?

Fluidline
- Brassy
- Uppity
- 2 others but I forget which

Lipsticks
- Lollipop Loving tester but they couldn’t find any stock 



 If they go back in stock, can someone CP for me? Thanks!
- Blast O’Blue
- Back to Del Rio
- Neo Sci-Fi
- Fafi
- maybe 20 or more total

8-10 Mattenes (Rougette, ??) & 15-20 or so Lipglass (Moonbathe, 3D, Fafi, Sci-Fi, etc)

A few Lipstick sets & palettes from Formal Black (2006), Royal Assets (2007), & Red She Said (2008)

MSF
- Light Flush
- I didn’t see Warmed but I could’ve missed it

Hullabaloo
Bronzing Powder
Iridescent Powder

Nail Polish
- Toast of the Town
- About 10-15 Red, Light Pink and Cream polishes – nothing remarkable

Brushes
- a few cups by the register with brushes instead of in the case
- the travel brush sets are all in the case now…
- Nordstrom red & purple sets
- Basic Travel Brush Set
- Trip Face Brush Set (I think... it looked like they had a set of the nordstrom brushes in the Trip Make-Up bag so I don't know which you would actually get.)
- 2 Gold Brush Sets – 1 in bag, 1 in cup
- 1 Silver Brush Set – in cup
- 180 brush
- 185 brush

Skincare
- Strobe Lotion
- Strobe Cleanser
- A few Strobe & Lightful products

Plus all the face products…


----------



## novasoca (Apr 19, 2009)

my fiance went today and told me they still had pretty much everything miz pina listed above...still no lollipop loving in stock or hiding in the back lol. The lady was very helpful just took his list I made and helped him get everything. He did say they had some dame edna things in...highlight powders and eye trios. He was a sweetie and ended up getting me pagan e/s,cool heat e/s,star by night e/s, delft p/p,emote blush(last one),flammable paint, and blast o blue l/s. He also agreed Leesburg is better then potomac mills and the trip was worth it ^.^ Thanks all your lovely ladies for keeping cco's updated so I know what to send him looking for! YOU ALL ROCK! ^.^


----------



## kelol0 (May 3, 2009)

i'm going to this outlet for the first time Monday afterwork from Chantilly w/ my coworkers.. I don't want to take a pad in there but i will try and 'txt' the inventory so that I can update this list.

I normally frequent the CCO on the eastern shore of MD @ the Queenstown Outlets always has a satisying selection of products. I'm still surprised alot of ppl don't know about this place & its great deals I never rush out for the xmas holiday sets now I'll just wait a few months until they get to CCO at a cheaper price lol


----------



## chaffsters33 (May 3, 2009)

I went today and they still have the majority of the things posted above, along with:

Both Dame Edna e/s trio's
the peachy highlight powder
pink swoon blush
merrily and gleeful mineralize blushes
a bunch of full coverage foundation
pleasureseeker and other neo sci fi lipsticks
naked space gloss
109 brush
129 
134
242
225
231 
and a myriad of other brushes
tempting and shadowy lady quads
neo sci fi shadows
and a bunch of solar white!!!! I spazzed when I saw it.


----------



## coquetayloca (May 4, 2009)

109?  I think its time to get a second one!  I love that brush!


----------



## allThingsGirl (May 15, 2009)

Hi!  Is anyone going there soon?  I'm looking for the Trip "Sultry" Eyes palette with Carbon, French Grey, and Filament (plus two lippies).

I'd be forever grateful if someone could pick this up for me...and happy to return the favor if there is anything I could do. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## riss (Jun 4, 2009)

I went to this one today.  The quads they had were shadowy lady, tempting, and Fafi.  They had their cabinet up front emptied of all brushes.  They only had a couple of shadesticks and a couple of fluidlines and I didn't seen any paintpots at all.  In the brush cups they had mostly face brushes.  

The lady working there today was really nice.  She indicated the reason they are so low is b/c of inventory and that they will start getting new orders in when they finish up with that.  She indicated it would be a few weeks until they have new stuff in.  

I also went to the Potomac Mills CCO and they were completely closed due to inventory.  I'm not sure if this is something they all do at this time of year?


----------



## Anna Phalactyc (Aug 2, 2009)

I made a trip to this CCO yesterday, here's what I can remember of the stock (def. not a complete list!):


Metal Urge/Rushmetal colections Brushed Metal-X cream shadows, pigments and PRO Reflects Glitters (!) 
Neo Sci Fi lipsticks & eyeshadows 
All the Blond Brunette Redhead shadows 
Ungaro CCBs & Eyeshadows 
Fafi Paint Pots and eyeshadow quads 
Richmetal Highlighters 
All the Stylistics Lipglasses 
Shadesticks in Lucky Jade, Taupetastic, and Royal Hue 
Many DC'd & LE neutral Paints (plus Flammable Paint!) 
Dame Edna Lipstick, Lipglasses, High Light Powders 
The whole Strobe skincare line 
Every shade of Spray Bronzant 
More pigments, (many) more shadows, blushes, brush sets, shadow suites, lip pallettes, Lipgelees, MSFs, Beauty Powders, Select Sheer loose powders, nail laquers, Fluidlines... 
I got some stuff I'm way excited about, will post in the Haul section later.


----------



## powderprincess (Sep 3, 2009)

I went today and here's what I remember.

Neosci Fi Blushes- spaced out and x-rocks (of course I just swapped for spaced out >.<
Tons of E/S:  evening aura, deep shade, go, french cuff, henna, knight, flip, soft flower, they had probably 25 eye shadows, but that's all I can remember
Palettes:  both Dame edna trios, tempting, shadowy lady, 4 holiday e/s palettes, not sure if they still had Fafi
Pigments:  copperbeam, heritage rouge, spiritualize, vanilla, mutiny, and probably 8 others that I cant remember
No hello kitty stuff or dazzleglasses
Holiday pigment set in cool

That's all I can remember, but they were pretty stocked up compared to what they usually have.  Worth the trip


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 6, 2009)

Any update on this CCO? Tia.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 13, 2009)

Was here today, here's what was there:
-Graphic Garden palette (!!)
-Rollickin & Greenstroke PP
-Both HK quads
-HK l/s in: Cutester, Big Bow, Most Popular, Fresh Brew
-Individual e/s: Time & Space, Evening Aura, Poison Pen, Post Haste, Knight, Henna, Top Knot, Flip, Warm Chill, Grand Entrance, Go, Mink & Sable, Glamour Check, and so forth. 
-Fafi l/s: High Top & Utterly Frivolous
-Popster TLC from HK
-Refined, Perfect Topping MSFs
-Sugarsweet Shadesticks: Red Velvet, Butternutty, Lemon Chiffon. 
-Brassy, Sweet Sage and Silverstroke f/l
-All 2008 Holiday eye palettes EXCEPT Smokey eyes
-Monogram mystery powders and the little sparkling pressed powders
-HK Swarvorski mystery powders
-Fafi quads (both)
-Tempting, Shadowy Lady Quads
-Pigments: All as mentioned in the above post. Smoke Signals, Off the Radar, Gold Stroke many different glitters, etc.
-All metal-x from 2008.

And much more


----------



## Liya2007 (Oct 22, 2009)

A big hi to my lovely Specktras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone been to this CCO lately? Hubby is going and I want to make a list for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA


----------



## Liya2007 (Oct 27, 2009)

In-case anyone is interested in the Sugar Sweet MSF they still have both, also Cutester lipstick from HK (MY HG Lipstick)


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 1, 2009)

I noticed yesterday that they had a lot of "staple" products: Myth l/s, Vanilla p/g, Black Tied, Vanilla e/s, Paradisco, and many MSFN incl. Light Med, Med, Med Deep, etc. 

Also, there were a few MSFs:
-Refined, Perfect Topping, Gold Deposit, So Ceylon, Soft & Gentle, Petticoat. No BBR MSFs, unfortunately.

-They had the 109 brush (!) for $22.50, and the 189 for $28, I believe. Many other brushes, of course!

Oh and I forgot that last time they had the HK Mystery Powders for $60-something. Not bad, eh.

Anyways, everything else was the same but they've got a pretty good selection if you've not been here for a while.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 2, 2009)

I really want the myth l/s & so ceylon, thanks! I'll have to stop by soon!


----------



## Flaminbird (Nov 28, 2009)

If anyone happened to visit this store this weekend can you please post what was there? TIA!!


----------



## Flaminbird (Dec 3, 2009)

I was there this afternoon and they had almost everything that was mentioned except only Greenstroke p/p and no Black Tied. Also I saw the Holiday Smokey Palette. 


One e/s I was surprised to see was an Alexander McQueen one....the light green. Sorry I don't know the name. Also saw Warm Chill, Submarine, Chill, Femmi Fi, Stary Sky, Top Knot, Blue Flame. Lotus Land, Bitter and like I said others listed above

They had 5 d/g....Girl Friendly, Steppin out, Sugar Rimmed, Money Honey and one other that I cant recall. They seemed to have a lot of stuff. 

Only two f/l though, Silver stroke and Brassy.

Pigments: Off the radar, Vanilla, Mutiny, Bell Bottom, Steel blue, Copperized, Reflects Red + 10 more or so

It seemed they had all the holiday stuff from last year, Little darlings, lip palettes and eye palettes and Red she Said MES's. Also saw the irridescent powders in Both colors and the fancy gold compacts from last holiday. Again I cant recall when they were called. I wished I could've written everything down that I saw.


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 15, 2009)

Stopped by here today, and unfortunately there was nothing new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was the same stuff that was there when I went 1 1/2 mos ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so if you wanna know what's there, the past recent posts are a perfect indication.


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 15, 2010)

I went there today and they had all the same things as before but the monogram compacts...they were there at one point then not...now they're back again.

Rollickin P/P, Moss Scape P/P. New Weed f/l, Uppidy f/l, Brassy f/l

E/S. Top Knot, Glamour Check, Post Haste, Passionate, Bitter, Warm Chill, Henna, Vellum, Blue Flame, Bold n Brazen, Evening Aura, Mont Black, Submarine, Starry Night, Knight, Femme Fi, LotusLand, Dream Maker, Meet the Fleet. Metal Urge,(blue and gold one)Soft Flower
Pigments: Copperbeam, Vanilla, Off the Radar, Bell Bottom, Lark About, Coral, Reflects Blacked Red, Spiritalize. Mega Rich, Smoke Signals, Jardin Aire, Golden Lemon, Mutiny, Gold Stroke, Holiday 08 pigments.....maybe a couple others

HK Palettes, Dame Edna palettes, MES e/s. Holiday eyes....all of them I believe, Graphic Garden eye palette, Fafi 1 quad, Tempting, Shadowy Lady Quad, Colourforms cool warm from Nordies, One Dazzleglass Creme, All of the Suite Array shadows

Hardly any e/l.. Rave, Black Russian, Fly By U some shadesticks, three mascaras. 

Lots of l/s but I cant remember all....too many but they had the Viva Glam holiday palette, Viva Glam l/s, 1 Fafi, Colourforms lips....both, Cremesheen l/s, All the Holiday lips, Fierce & Fabulous, Gold Rebel, Liberated , a blue l/s called Blast (something), Red She Said, Port Red, Electro 

L/g....lots and I cant remember the names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Pink Grapefruit was one I remember


All the Grand Duos Blushes, a couple creme blushes, Rose Romance blushes,
One Style Warriors Blush but I didnt look at the name....it was a dark bronzey color

A few N/P and all I remember is a white HK one , Bright pink colored HK one and a yellow. There were nudes mainly on the counter in a glass bowl.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am looking for the graphic garden palette anyone goes to this CCO can someone pick me one up please? I have paypal looking for the one with the blue shadows and purple colored shadow in it


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 16, 2010)

I almost picked it up for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I may be going back in a week or so.


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 3, 2010)

Is Pink Grapefruit an orangy l/g?? I have it on my list but will take it off my list if its too brown.


----------



## Flaminbird (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Is Pink Grapefruit an orangy l/g?? I have it on my list but will take it off my list if its too brown._

 
It's def orange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have it and it's very pretty....kinda like Kumquat.


----------



## Flaminbird (Mar 25, 2010)

I went here today and they had some new stuff finally! From best of my memory:


Mischief- Cool Eyes Palette, Devil May Dare and Smokey Eyes
Fab-racadabra Bronze Face Kit 
Hocus Focus Colourful Face Kit
(I did not see the lip kits)
They had the bag sets as well including the one with the mascara/lashes

Rollickin & Mosscape p/p

Fafi 1 & 2
HK palettes...both
All the same shadows as before except a few werent there and a couple new ones such as Et Tu, Bouquet?. Style Warriors Vintage Grape & Night Maneuvers. They also had Tempting and Shadowy Lady, Greys and one other quad

Holiday Eyes from 2008

Antiquitease Royal Assets Cool Eyes

A few Suite Array sets

One lonely Fresh Cut Palette

Same Pigments except they had Heritage Rouge, Clear Sky Blue, Pink Vivid and Burnt Burgandy. 

Same e/l...like 3 of them.

All of the Suntints Liquid Lip Balms
Same L/s as before.

Dazzleglass Stop! Look!, Rue D" Rouge
Dazzlecreams - Prefectly Unordinary, Do it Up, +more I cant remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sugar Sweet Tri-color l/g (all of them)
Sugar Sweet Shadesticks....just a few, I only remember Red Velvet
Style Warriors: Fierce & Fabulous, Gold Rebel and cant remember the color of the other one.

Refined MSF
So Ceylon MSF
Colour Craft MSF Triple Fusion and I think Smooth Verge
Redhead MSF
There were a few more with names I didnt recognize. I'll edit when I remember.

Monogram compacts

A couple Dame Edna powders

I saw the Naked Honey Body Wash, Strobe cream Prep + Prime things and Skin Refined zone Treatment.

That's all I can remember


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 25, 2010)

^^ Thank you so much! My sister lives near here, maybe I'll have stop in for me


----------



## Flaminbird (Mar 27, 2010)

You're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## juicy415 (Mar 29, 2010)

was that electric coral p/m?


----------



## Flaminbird (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicy415* 

 
_was that electric coral p/m?_

 
No I didnt see that there


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 1, 2010)

^I have been wanting Electric Coral forever!


----------



## Flaminbird (May 14, 2010)

I seem to be the only one that visits this CCO often lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was there late mid April and last week. They had pretty much the same things except new pigments like Smoke Signal, Push the Edge and Chocolate Brown. They had all the Mischief items from the holiday 09...all the eye palettes and blush ones. Still only had a few liners...Black Russian, Molasses but they did had the orange and lime green one from Makeup Artist from last August. They still only had Greensmoke p/p and Uppity f/l. Oh and they did have some new e/s like Fashion Groupie and One-Off.

I plan on going up there the end of May when I was told they get their next shipment in. I also went to Potomac but sad selection there


----------



## Flaminbird (Jun 4, 2010)

Was there again this morning and disappointed! BLAH!! Same ole stuff but less of that selection. They had like 40 l/s and since I cant remember them all I should've lifted up the container and took a pic of the bottom so you could all see the names!! Same with the l/g. I wish I could remember them all but there's no way.

I recall: 1N, All's Fair, Nouvaeu, Hold the Pose, Tease Me, Budding Lust, Pretty Loud, Blow Dry, Lightly Ripe, HK Strayin', Saint Germain, Sweet Thing., Front Lit, Lovin’ It...Thats all I can remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About 10 3D l/g and a few Neo Sci Fi and about 30 Slimshines....cant remember any of those names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All of the See-Thru lippies, Style Warrior , Liberated, Ensign, Ahoy there, Peroxide, Snowscene

E/S: Talent Pool, Aquavert, Dreammaker, Haunting, Top Knot, Bitter, Glamour Check!, Starry Night, Vibrant Grape Style Warriors, Night Maneuvers Style Warriors, Submarine, Blue Flame, Dear cupcake, Apre Ski, Mont Blanc, Henna, Violet Trance.

All the same e/s quads and holiday sets.

Pigments: Golden Lemon, Spiritalize, Reflects Blacked Red, Chocolate Brown, Teal, Heritage Rouge, Kitchmas, Pink Vivid

E/L: Light as Air, Black Russian, Molasses, Obviously Orange, Colour Matters

Blushes: Mischief sets, Style warriors - Eversun, On A Mission. The Grand Duos blushes....all of them. 

I couldnt really see what they had in regards to brushes because everything looked like sets all mixed with Bobbi Brown stuff in the case


----------



## CupcakeCutie (Jun 30, 2010)

Has anyone been here lately? Do you know if they still have Lightly Ripe l/s? If anyone is going any time soon and could CP it for me, I would really REALLY appreciate it. Pm me if you are interested. Thanks!!!


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 3, 2010)

I went there today to return some things and do a couple CP's and they had pretty much the same thing as last time. I will note the new things.

Pigments- Teal (rest was the same) I think they had 

E/S- Bright Future(Style Warriors) and LoveLace. There was one other that I cant recall the name but it was like a browny green that was a lustre. I almost bought it but money is low since I just started a p/t job

l/s and l/g were the same but they did have two from the Holiday 09 Mischief collection

Blushes all the same.

Same face products too.

The e/s that were no longer there were: Talent Pool, Bitter and Dear Cupcake

I asked the lady about thier selection and she said they just order by the amount like it's in the hundreds but they never know what MAC will send them. They said since they order in the beginning- middle of the month they get the best selection unlike Potomac Mills that orders the end of the month.

I guess a few more months they should have some of the Jan-Feb stuff since Love Lace was there.


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi ladies! Any news on this CCO? I am looking for MSFs....


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Hi ladies! Any news on this CCO? I am looking for MSFs...._

 
Same MSF's as I posted in the past were there but I will be going again in August and will post what is there.


----------



## powderprincess (Sep 28, 2010)

I went today.  They had lots of stuff

E/S:  smoke and diamonds, grand entrance, apres ski, henna, 4 of the liberty of london shades, night maneuvers, vibrant grape, chamomile, haunting, cross cultural, showstopper, lotusland, ego, modelette, soft flower, they probably had 20 shades, but that is all I remember

MSF:  cheeky bronze, refined, perfect topping, 

Holiday sets, 1 Hello Kitty Palette,

Quads:  Tone Grey, In the Gallery, 2 from Makeup Art Cosmetics

10 Full Size Pigments, original jars, 

Richlife pigment and Universal Mix

Beauty Powders and Lipglosses from Liberty of London


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 24, 2010)

Has anyone been there lately?

  	Thx.


----------



## Flaminbird (Oct 25, 2010)

I might go there in the next couple weeks. Last time I was there was Labor Day weekend and there were a few new things like GMLOL l/g and all the e/s.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 6, 2010)

Flamin,

  	Thx.!

  	I may go before Thanksgiving.

  	If you go before then will u post what's there?


----------



## Flaminbird (Nov 7, 2010)

Sure thing.  I had planned to go last weekend but due to not enough money I skipped it. I still want to go though.....maybe this coming weekend. I went to Potomac Mills yesterday and they had pretty much the same things as last time but more pigments than before. Leesburg always has so much more then PM but sometimes PM has rarer pigments.....very odd. They had hardly any l/s....like 15 and no eyeliners. They had the GPS from Art Supplies except Charred Mauve



Fiberluver said:


> Flamin,
> 
> Thx.!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 7, 2010)

Hmmm - I haven't been to the cco @ Potomac Mills yet.

  	I usually hit the ones in my area and thus far Leesburg, Hagerstown and (I thought there was another one in W. VA near Charlestown ???) have the best MAC selection.

  	I wonder if my cousin might feel up to a trip next weekend!

  	Would you like to meet up if you aren't too busy??

  	Natalie


----------



## Flaminbird (Nov 20, 2010)

Fiberluver said:


> Hmmm - I haven't been to the cco @ Potomac Mills yet.
> 
> I usually hit the ones in my area and thus far Leesburg, Hagerstown and (I thought there was another one in W. VA near Charlestown ???) have the best MAC selection.
> 
> ...



 	Natalie that would be cool to meet up but I was just at the CCO today.....but could go again . They had a few new things since I was there in September. They had all the D-Squared GP's surprisingly which I'd not seen there before. They also had Shimmermoss and Humid from To The Beach along with Temperature Rising lip pencil and the pink one from that collection. Oh and also Beach Bronze. I didnt see alot of new lipsticks but there were a fair share of Creamdazzles and Regular Dazzles and I think one Superglass....the Cherry one I already own. There were some MSF but I cant remember the names.....not the usual ones. They didnt have much in e/l either just as before. I remember Rave, Rosemary from To The Beach and a couple others. Volcanic Ash, Naked Honey but no charged water or any other skin products. Same e/s as before but less of them. Blushes were the same selection except the TTB one I mentioned. They had one from GMLOL along with the beauty powder from that collection too Prim and Proper?? I think that was the name. I had wanted a lippie from Fresh Salmon from Spring Forecast that was there on display but they were all out. I didnt think they had all that great of stuff surprisingly  ARRGGHHH. I've been wanting MAC's Blot powder but I havent seen it at either CCO near me.

  	Anyway let me know if you want to meet up 

  	BTW They are doing their regular 12am opening but she wasnt sure what it was going to be because the lady at the counter that I asked said no one had told anyone of any sales yet. I thought and hoped they'd have a load of stuff in preparation for next Friday but they didnt.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 20, 2010)

Flamin,

  	THANKS for the update!

  	Now you've made me wonder which msfs they have!

  	I think I'll call them tomorrow to see.

  	Yes, I would love to meet up but not next weekend!!

  	heheh

  	Thanks again.

  	N


----------



## Flaminbird (Nov 21, 2010)

YW for the update. I wish I could remember what MSF's were there but they werent the sought after ones. I remember seeing 4 or so on the bottom display....Sunny By Nature was one but now I'm thinking that's not an MSF is it? Yeah after I posted I realized that next weekend would probably be the worst time to go and they will be depleted of stuff after that so maybe after Christmas?? I recall going there last year before Christmas and there was like no parking and you could barely walk anywhere with all the snotty people!

  	Send me a PM when you want to go and also how good is Hagerstown CCO that you go to? What all gems do they have like you said? Do you know if they happen to have the Mega Mushroom stuff from Origins?

  	TIA

  	Oh and the e/s other then what I mentioned  were Submarine, Dreammaker, Starry Night, One Off, Off the Page, Violet Trance, Birds n Berries, Mont Blanc..... but there were others but nothing new. I remember about 20 e/s or so.  Another thing I was glad to see since I've been looking for it for a year was the Estee Lauder Volumunous colored Mascaras!! I'd seen the black but yesterday they had all the colors so I got the green one for a friend and the purple for me


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 21, 2010)

Flamin,

  	Yes, SBN is a msf.

  	I like the Leesburg one but I think Hagerstown has one of the best MAC selections around (next to the MAC counter of course!)

  	I go there a lot and most of the ladies that work there know me.

  	I don't know about the mega mushrooms stuff - I never really look at the origins stuff.

  	I usually go for MAC and maybe BB brushes. But mainly MAC.

  	They usually have lots of foundations, powders, tons of blushes, l/s & glosses.

  	Brushes too.

  	Oh and tons of sets (kits??) - oh brush sets and the  like.

  	They had a bunch of the holiday sets from last year including the ones that were only sold in the MAC

  	store & online with the Shimpagne and Lightflush msfs.

  	All around, they usually have a very good selection.

  	I call them every now and then before I trek up there because Hagerstown is about 1 & 1/2 hrs. from me.

  	I'm going to be working for a friend of mind during the first 2 weekends in December and she is 45 mins.

  	from Hagerstown so how about meeting up on one of those Sat. evenings if you can?

  	I'll pm you!

  	N.


----------



## Flaminbird (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'm trying to think how far away Hagerstown is from me but I've never been there that I know of. Frederick is 1.5 hrs from me. Sure we can meet up whenever you want. Just PM me when you want. I have a boring life and do hardly anything at all so I'm free all the time for shopping except weeknights which is when I work.

  	M


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 24, 2010)

Flamin.,

  	if Frederick is 1.5 hrs from you then Hagerstown is abot 30-45 min from Frederick.  It's not that far.  

  	I'll let you know which Sat. evening I will trek up there.

  	N


----------



## Flaminbird (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok now I know where Hagerstown is. I'll look forward to meeting up with you sometime soon then. I have something to take back to the CCO anyway


----------



## Jme2488 (Mar 3, 2011)

Has anyone been here recently?? Any new MSFs?


----------



## Jme2488 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm looking for Refined MSF in particular...


----------



## BadLeslie (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey everyone, this is my first post! I've been a weirdo lurker for a while and finally decided to join. =) Anyway, I was at this CCO last Saturday and they had a bunch of stuff. In particular, a TON of sheertone and sheertone shimmer blushes. Here are some I remember seeing:

  	Loverush
  	Dollymix
  	Peaches
  	Pink Swoon
  	Tenderling
  	Blushbaby
  	Peachtwist
  	Overdyed (Jeanius)
  	My Highland Honey (A Tartan Tale)
  	Full Fuchsia
  	Honor

  	There were more but I honestly can't remember. One whole side of a display was just blushes. Also an FYI to anyone who doesn't know, they only allow one person to purchase 3 of a single kind of item. So I was able to get 3 of the sheertone blushes and 1 sheertone shimmer. Luckily, I was with my sister who picked up the other 2 sheertone blushes I wanted. Take a friend who doesn't mind buying you something with their own money if you plan on doing a major haul.

  	They had one solid row of about 5 mineralize blushes. I remember seeing Cheek & Cheerful in there. They also had what I believe were ALL the old formulas of cream blushes including Posey and Lilicent.

  	Among the insane amount of blushes they had, here are some other things:

  	Lingering Brow Pencil
  	Fling Brow Pencil
  	Taupe Brow Pencil
  	Zoom Lash
  	An entire row of pigments
  	A huge range of Studio Fix Fluid, mostly NW's and many deeper colors
  	Chez Chez Lame and Rose Ole special reserve highlighting powders (Cham-Pale)
  	Porcelain Pink MSF
  	All of the eyeshadow palettes from A Tartan Tale

  	They had absolutely no lipsticks or lipglasses. Kind of a bummer but I was full on blushes anyway. I hope this was helpful!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 13, 2013)

So I went by this CCO yesterday on my way to Williamsburg, VA. I'll update that one tomorrow when I go but this is what I saw.

 	 		Lots of Prolongwear lipsticks
 	 		Lipliners including Embrace Me
 	 		Kissable Lipcolors from Shop/Cook and Peackocky
 	 		3 LE pale pink/nude lipsticks I don't remember the names
 	 		Earthshine and Star Wonder MSF
 	 		Magically Cool Powders
 	 		NW 46 Studio Fix Fluid
 	 		3 Mineralize Satin finish Fluid foundations
 	 		Tea Petal, full of Joy, Immortal Flower, Restores Dazzles and Crew
 	 		Saffron e/s and the other shimmery white e/s from Surf USA
 	 		Almost all eyeshadows from Heavenly Creatures
 	 		More LE Mineralized e/s
 	 		Lots of single LE e/s including ones from Venomous Villains
 	 		Both Nail sets from the Ruffian Collection
 	 		Lots of Nail polishes
 	 		Few MAC brushes including the 226
 	 		Few different eyeliners
 	 		MAC Wipes

 	 		That's all I could remember, HTH!


----------



## MACGirl13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Has anyone been to this CCO lately?  Anyone willing to do a CP for me?


----------



## maybeline46 (Nov 1, 2013)

Would love an update on the stock here!


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 5, 2013)

I would like an update is anyone has one as well!


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 15, 2014)

Has anyone been to this CCO lately? I am on the verge of biting the bullet and just going there


----------

